# 2x CREE XM-L U2 LED ---- Review



## Daniel Armstrong (Aug 18, 2013)

2x CREE XM-L U2 LED, Bought this light on Ebay for ~$39, I will be doing an in-depth review, and thorough testing of this light as well. I will bring ole' trusy (Niterider 500 Lumen) as a backup.

I am still waiting for the light to arrive, check back later for the scoop.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Have a link to the light?


----------



## Daniel Armstrong (Aug 18, 2013)

5000 Lumen 2X CREE XML U2 LED Cycling Bicycle Bike Light Headlight Headlamp Lamp | eBay


----------



## Daniel Armstrong (Aug 18, 2013)

I know it won't be near 5000 lumen, but I would be happy with ~1500


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

Gee, what ever happened to the review?


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

There is an 18+ page thread on the SolarStorm X2. There are new postings in it almost every day since March. It includes some fairly in depth discussion about the pros & cons of the light, links to newer versions with XM-L2 T6 LEDs, sellers with light head only, and several less expensive retailers than the Ebay one from this thread.

Perhaps Danial posted there, or found that thread and decided he had nothing to add.


----------



## Daniel Armstrong (Aug 18, 2013)

I did find the 18 page thread, however, I still have yet to receive the light. So I can't review it......


----------

